# Revised: Top 2005 Goal Scorers for 2017-18



## Kante (Jun 30, 2018)

Received some comments and input, and here’s the revised the Top 2005 Goal Scorers for Socal u13 Academy for the 2017-18 season. Criteria for inclusion is that player must have scored at least five goals in Socal group play. Excluded the Showcase results because Socal teams were so dominant at the Showcase tournament (i.e. 146 goals scored vs 20 goals allowed, and 32 wins, 4 draws and 3 losses).

If you think a player should be included in this list but is not, please send me a direct note. I’ll take a look at revising the list and, at the least, will send over the referenced player stats back to you.

Any comments or suggestions for improvement are welcome!


----------

